# Weekend highlight video (tuna)



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Enjoying a little mini-vacation here in Orange Beach with Auburn on the tv and my homework on the table in front of me. Got a little distracted and made a short video from the past couple of days. Nothing special, just bread and butter tuna slaying. Got tons of good stuff coming in the next few weeks as I find time. All fish caught with Captain Hunter Caballero and myself. 

www.paradise-outfitters.com

Enjoy

-Captain Woody Woods


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Woody, I'm glad you showed the banana on board. I've been bringing naners on board for years without any shortcomings to show for it.

Maybe if you bring 'em on board, the fishing is actually better!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice video and good gaff work, reminds me of someone I know....See yall in 2 weeks. You get more breaks and vacations than anyone I know!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Woody, I'm glad you showed the banana on board. I've been bringing naners on board for years without any shortcomings to show for it.
> 
> Maybe if you bring 'em on board, the fishing is actually better!


 
haha the verdict is still out on the bananas. i'm pretty sure i've had more trips where the fishing was awful than i have had when the fishing was good. if i know they're on board in the morning, i'll make a quick dash to get rid of them. these flew under the radar though. i was on pins and needles all day. that's too bad, as it is one of my favorite breakfast foods on the run. if youre ever able to take off and come with me, please leave them at home. dont even bring them to the dock haha




superchicken said:


> Nice video and good gaff work, reminds me of someone I know....See yall in 2 weeks. You get more breaks and vacations than anyone I know!!


haha ya right, auburn-venice-orange beach-pensacola-then auburn for class again. killing me!

oh and you better stay very far away from our gaffs in 2 weeks! dont even look at them. i have enough footage of you already for my bloopers video at the end of the year; dont need you hogging the spotlight


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Your tip is so not gonna happen.....ROLL TIDE and auburn could you know what in a swinging bucket. We need to get Chris V to go with us that weekend, Chris we need a extra that weekend, you up for it? I bet your tuna will be bigger


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Awsome video and excellent background music!! Thanks for sharing!! Tight lines and safe seas!!!*


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

superchicken said:


> Your tip is so not gonna happen.....ROLL TIDE and auburn could you know what in a swinging bucket. We need to get Chris V to go with us that weekend, Chris we need a extra that weekend, you up for it? I bet your tuna will be bigger



Hahahahahahahaha. Hmm, just got off the phone with Hunter. Seems like we are now open on October 13th. I think we are gonna go fun fishing now. What are you gonna be doing that day?


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Hahahahahahahaha. Hmm, just got off the phone with Hunter. Seems like we are now open on October 13th. I think we are gonna go fun fishing now. What are you gonna be doing that day?


 
Ha ha, I see you were fishing during your customer relations class at auburn.....Like I said , your tip is so not gonna happen, hell you might owe me money! LOL!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Bama fans not allowed on the boat


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Bama fans not allowed on the boat


Now that's just not right ! Roll Tide Roll!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

big blue said:


> Now that's just not right ! Roll Tide Roll!



haha! and you wonder why I havent fished with yall yet either!!!!

I try to stick to Bama and LSU-free boats. And there's not many of those in Venice!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Hahahahahahahaha. Hmm, just got off the phone with Hunter. Seems like we are now open on October 13th. I think we are gonna go fun fishing now. What are you gonna be doing that day?


 
Whats a fun trip? How much for gas and the people that go with you on these fun trips just wash the boat when the days over?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Bammers on the boat are worse than bananas! Great video. War Eagle


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Whats a fun trip? How much for gas and the people that go with you on these fun trips just wash the boat when the days over?


Its a myth, have heard about it but have never witnessed it. Get some buddys together, get about 400 bucks each and call Capt Hunter. He is a real good guy, Capt Woody aint bad either other than being a Auburn fan. Tip to the mate is optional on this boat. LOL


----------

